# Best benchmarking script?



## MannDude (Oct 6, 2015)

What is, in your opinion, the best server benchmarking script to run on new servers? What do you prefer? Use the upvote buttons on the response to signal your agreement and comment with any/all opinions.


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 7, 2015)

I use my own http://bench.centminmod.com as it has right mix to include real world usage relevant metrics that my sites and web stack would utilise i.e https/SSL etc 

examples posted at http://centminmod.com/benchmarks.html#centminmodbench 

Used on Xeon D-1540 server benchmarks too https://community.centminmod.com/threads/intel-xeon-d-1540-benchmarks.2864/


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 7, 2015)

MannDude said:


> What is, in your opinion, the best server benchmarking script to run on new servers? What do you prefer? Use the upvote buttons on the response to signal your agreement and comment with any/all opinions.



dd, just make sure to run it on ploop not simfs and you'll have customers signing up in droves and writing favorable reviews based on your 1.5 GB/s dd test results (on a server with 2 drives in RAID1) .  Bonus points if you run your benchmarks on an empty node.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Oct 7, 2015)

+1 for dd on ploop on an empty node.


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 7, 2015)

That only works without SAS or SSD.

By the way, when running a dd test, make sure to use 'dd if=/dev/urandom' for the most accurate results.


----------



## Layershift Dora (Oct 12, 2015)

I think the best server benchmarking script depends on what you're aiming to test - disk space, CPU, software, etc. For example, I heard that this one is good for PHP, but it also depends on which PHP version you're using ...


----------



## perennate (Oct 12, 2015)

> I think the best server benchmarking script depends on what you're aiming to test - disk space, CPU, software, etc. For example, I heard that this one is good for PHP, but it also depends on which PHP version you're using ...



And what would you recommend to benchmark how much disk space you have?


----------



## Layershift Dora (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, I would recommend IOzone or dd, Blogbench or phoronix test suite

Now you made me curious  What would you recommend?


----------



## tonyg (Oct 13, 2015)

This is pretty funny.


----------



## perennate (Oct 13, 2015)

> Well, I would recommend IOzone or dd, Blogbench or phoronix test suite
> 
> Now you made me curious  What would you recommend?



I would recommend df

More seriously, if you're planning on running a specific application on the server, then I'd develop a basic benchmark for that application and use that for most accuracy (of course, this takes some time, so it's only useful if the performance is actually an issue). For example, if it's a web application, you can write a small client that acts as a user and submits some set of forms; or just run some database queries that your web application typically performs and see the performance.


----------

